# baby growling?



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi,

One of my twin girls has in the last 10 days or so started to make a really horrible noise like a growling type of noise, it really sounds awful and she does it most of the day!!! Don't now where it has come from but it's really getting me down as she doesn't sound happy.

Anyone else's baby do anything similar to this

Thanks Lisa
xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Yep..I to have a growler!! 

Just another lovely cute stage

Jxx


----------

